#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  FIrmware Inglês ONU HG260G FIberhome

## GeGalina

Boa tarde, gostaria de saber se alguém possui o firmware em inglês, ou algum outro idioma que não seja chinês para a ONU HG260G da Fiberhome. Estou a procura a bastante tempo, a fiberhome não fornece pois não foi adquirido diretamente com eles. O representante fiberhome no Brasil (WDC net) também não fornece. Estão se alguém tiver por favor entre em contato. Fico no aguardo, obrigado.

----------


## cpatrocinio

Opa, vc encontra alguns firmwares aqui http://www.flytec.com.py/?inc=aplicativos

----------

